# Gender guesses? U/s tech couldn't tell me :-( UPDATE!



## Zeppelin424

blue? pink?  so excited either way
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150914_125128.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 72


----------



## winterbabies3

Wanna say I see boy parts?


----------



## Zeppelin424

Any other guesses?


----------



## xSweetTartx

This is a tough picture to get gender from. Are there any others?
Also, what a great shot of your baby's face! The detail captured is remarkable. I have never seen a 2d with such a clear face.

Now- above the leg is definitely the umbilical cord
Below the leg is very tricky because I can't tell if it's just the round of baby's butt or potentially some boy parts. I zoomed in on my computer and it's just not clear enough for me to guess.

Either way, you have a beautiful baby coming your way <3

I will edit because the longer I stare, the more I lean :pink:
 



Attached Files:







zeppelin.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Zeppelin424

Thanks for reply:) i thought the same for face too! Unfortunity i only have one other picture but its no better lol  (the babe was facing my back) Tech said it was hard to determine gender, could not find the "3lines for girl" but also could not find "boy bits" so still 50/50
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-02-17-28-26.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## miana

Sometimes they just won't co-operate ha ha.
I know I had done a lot of "google" research before I went for my first ultrasound...and there are so many theories! 
the one I found that was correct was to look for the straight white line near the bum. I have no idea what it's called but generally if it is quite straight, in line with the body, it's a girl and if it is tilted up on a certain angle it's a boy.
In my case it was straight and I knew it was a girl before she told me :) I asked the technician if that is one of the things they look for to predict the sex and it is (among other things).

So in your case I think it looks like girl. There are 2 straight lines I can see, one is quite high up but I think that is maybe something else? the other is near where sweettart circled, bit fainter than the other one. 

if you have another scan later they will probably be able to see it a lot clearer but I hope that helps :happydance:


----------



## xSweetTartx

I am sticking with my :pink: guess. I could always come up wrong but I don't see enough boy evidence. By this point, my son was a very obvious boy from every angle. Haha.


----------



## Zeppelin424

Thanks for ur inputs! Hope u ladies are right! I have three brothers myself and between them there's 4 boys  need a lil princess in the family lol *cross fingers*


----------



## pinkpassion

Your ultrasound pic is confusing me lol, where do you see the face so well?? I am confused because I thought this was a side profile lol but I see a small face on the side of it so I'm so confused lol someone help my eyes adjust to this ultrasound :haha:


----------



## pinkpassion

I've circled the two things I'm seeing! I love looking at ultrasounds and seeing the sweet babies and when someone said such great detail I had another look but now I'm confused.. help lol my eyes are playing tricks on me!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-03 09.19.42.jpg
File size: 107.6 KB
Views: 19









2015-10-03 09.20.00.jpg
File size: 104.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Zeppelin424

I hope this helps  I circled what appears to be the face slightly tilted and the other is babes arm, can see lil fingers touching her/his face <3


----------



## Zeppelin424

There we go, pic didn't upload in last comment 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151003_174408.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## pinkpassion

Ok I thought so but then when I read that comment I went back and stared so hard I started seeing a small baby face in the side of the head lol do you see it in that pic I circled?


----------



## Zeppelin424

I did! Looks so much like a tiny lil face, kinda creepy in a way lol haha


----------



## pinkpassion

O good.. I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw it haha, I thought I was going crazy and didn't know which one was baby ;)


----------



## xSweetTartx

:rofl: Goodness!

I have looked at a zillion scans in anticipation for figuring out my new babe's gender so I am pretty good at noticing things like that. 

I love the scrunched brow line almost like baby is irritated and the perfect pout of the lips. Which ever gender, your baby is going to be a cutiepie! 

I really hope it works out for you!


----------



## Zeppelin424

Thanks  I'll update if another u/s is issued and babe cooperates or at birth.


----------



## Zeppelin424

Any other guesses??


----------



## Nerdy

I almost want to say boy


----------



## 6lilpigs

What gestation was this??


----------



## Zeppelin424

19weeks u/s :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Do you have your 12-13 week nt scan available for us to look at incase there was a nub showing:)


----------



## Zeppelin424

No sorry . I only have a 10wk scan so no nub :-(


----------



## IamSoBlessed

I think I see boy parts! I think you can see one leg, then the boy parts right under it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151014_040555-1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## madseasons

I dunno why but I am leaning :pink: :haha:


----------



## Zeppelin424

Iamsoblessed I never noticed that! Maybe it is a boy. My intuition is saying girl but maybe it isn't lol I can't wait to find out . thanks for ur replys!


----------



## IamSoBlessed

Can't wait to find out what it is! There are lots of girl guesses on here! :)


----------



## Zeppelin424

Ive cracked and booked a 3D imaging apt for next Thursday!! My bff had her son a few weeks ago and is trying to convince me my babe is a boy aswell. Due to the ultrasound pics looking similar  ( i think she might be right and my intuition was wrong about it being a girl) what do u all think? Iamsoblessed, if its a boy you have keen eyesight since you spotted it first lol guess we'll see soon! thanks all !! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







dudeamy2.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 8









meboy2.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Zeppelin424

Went for a private u/s scan today. Confirmed its a.....BOY!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Congratulations &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## IamSoBlessed

Woohoo! I knew it!!!!! Yay! I may have come on here *just* to see if you found out! Haha Congratulations!!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!! He was a tough one to figure out :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

